# New shop in bay area



## m3vision (Nov 12, 2003)

*Grand Opening Party at Kartoyz in Fremont Nov. 15th*

HI everyone, i am a newbie in this forum. I want to let you guys know that there is a new shop in the bay area. They specialize in bmw and mercedes, I heard there are going to have an E60 ACS w/the new type4 wheels on their grand opening this weekend on nov. 15. from 11 to 5pm. The Company is Kartoyz Unlimited in fremont, ca, and here are there website www.kartoyz.com for info. Come check it out. :thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Now that you've spammed this board with your announcement, I gotta ask... What is your association with Kartoyz??????


----------



## m3vision (Nov 12, 2003)

No Association. I just bought some stuff from them and they were just cool people. Just thought I help them out that's all


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Actually, it's okay. I looked and this is the only thread talking about Kartoyz and it is a grand opening event.  (besides, almost all of us are pimpin' something :bigpimp: )

Place looks like a NoCal version of Wheel Power. Have a good time. :thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Actually, it's okay. I looked and this is the only thread talking about Kartoyz


You are late to the party again Scott. The other 3 threads that he started have already been deleted by the powers that be.

I don't care that he (or anyone) is pimping for some supplier, but 4 copies of the announcement (with 2 of them in the General Forum) is 3 too many.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

operknockity said:


> You are late to the party again Scott.


 Why again? :dunno: 

But you are correct, 4 would have been spam. Oh well.


----------

